Ask HN: How many working on passion projects solo? How come? - Roybot
======
PaulHoule
The productivity of N people is usually not N times that of 1 person but
usually less.

There is another post on new right now that had me riled, it was "just
another" non-technical person looking for a technical founder.

I was going to tear his head off but I choose you.

I am involved in one side project with other people who contribute something,
listen to what I have to say, and help me do what I could not do myself.

I have worked with other people that pump in entropy faster than I could
possibly pump it out. I find that terribly exhausting. I think there are many
people who think they could get status if only they were involved in a
successful project but they're allergic to the reality of matter and energy.
If I have the fight those bozos then I lose my passion for the project and
even to wake up in the morning.

I just nuked my LinkedIn account because it brought so many people like that
who drag me down. The best news is I am close to paying off my home equity
line after skipping work for a while to try to sell stuff with a salesman who
couldn't sell.

~~~
Roybot
I feel that - I was working solo for a good bit. Then decided to start
collaborating with other devs. It comes with its challenges. But I do think it
can be worth it if the project is large enough and the devs you collab with
know what they're doing and can self-guide.

> If I have the fight those bozos then I lose my passion for the project and
> even to wake up in the morning.

Second this definitely.

What are you working on now?

